#ubuntu-boot 2006-03-06
<tgnx> hello
<tgnx> i'm just installed ubuntu on a pc and after installation it won't boot
<allee> Keybuk: Sun Galaxy X4100 sda1 versus sdi1 root dev mistery: After netbooting dapper with preseeding, reboot fails can't mount /dev/sdi1. In grub dialog s/sdi1/sda1/ and boots successful. df shows root it now mounted on /dev/sdi1
<Keybuk> come again?
<Keybuk> what is root= k
<allee> in grub append?  root=/dev/sdi1.  I need to change it to /dev/sda1
<Keybuk> ok, but then df says something different?
<allee> yes, when I login df says /dev/sdi1 for /
<allee> ah, and afair fdisk -l listed /dev/sda not sdi.  checking ...
<Keybuk> that makes no sense
<Keybuk> sorry, but if /dev/sda1 is mounted as the root device, that's what will show up in df
<Keybuk> it doesn't suddenly jump to sdi1 half way through the boot sequence
<Keybuk> what are sda-sdh ?
<allee> Keybuk: no idea, sorry.  There only one harddisk.  lsmod lists usb-storage as first loaded.
<Keybuk> I can't help you
<Keybuk> what you're saying makes zero sense
<Keybuk> you'll need to get your facts sorted out first
<Keybuk> is your hard disk /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdi1, for example ... you're claiming it's both
<allee> Keybuk: during install it says it always says sdi.  menu.lst contains sdi. fine so far
<allee> Keybuk: boot fails with can mount sdi1 and I'm on 'sh#' prompt.  Reboot and in grub dialog set root=/dev/sda1 and it boots successfully
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> and then after booting, what does "cat /proc/mounts" say?
<crispinf> Keybuk: many thanks for that udev fix - it worked perfectly, so I marked the bug as "Fix released"
<allee> Keybuk: one moment, I tried a reboot and now I'm on '#' prompt again.  I'll reboot and change to sda1 again ..
<Keybuk> allee: either way, this sounds like an installer bug to me
<Keybuk> if sda-sdh are being given to removable devices, that's a bug
<Keybuk> file it on hw-detect
<allee> proc mounts only shows /dev/sda1, df / lists sdi1
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> iz installer bug
<allee> Keybuk: ok, I'll file bug against hw-detect
<allee> done: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hw-detect/+bug/33249
<Kamion> er, what? hw-detect doesn't assign device names
<Kamion> Keybuk: what do you think should change in hw-detect?
<Keybuk> it shouldn't load usb-storage before the scsi/raid/sata controller
<Keybuk> otherwise the kernel will allocate sda-sdX to whatever USB keys and devices are plugged in
<Keybuk> and then finally sdX+1 to the intended root filesystem
<Keybuk> which means they better damned well leave everything connected next time they boot ;)
<Keybuk> I assume that's what's grabbing sda-sdh anyway
<Keybuk> either way, the installer is arranging matters so that the intended root filesystem is sdi, where udev/
<Keybuk> initramfs are making it sda
<Keybuk> and I think the installer is at fault, as sdi is a rather far-fetched name for it
<allee> Should I but another X4100 with sda preseeded?  Then it stop in partition menu, and I can send you more infos if needed
* Kamion cuts and pastes the above to the bug
<Kamion> allee: no need, thanks
<allee> Kamion: 'k.   Saves me some time ;)
<allee> Keybuk: mhmm, after boot mpt* drivers are loaded before usb-storage.  Point I don't understand is why can the system still access / via sdi1
<Keybuk> it can't
<Keybuk> it's just lying to you
<Keybuk> "mount" just outputs a text file that's created after the system has booted
<Keybuk> and that just seeds the root filesystem information from /etc/fstab, which is wrong
<Keybuk> it has nothing to do with where the root filesystem REALLY IS :)
<Keybuk> it's just all there for compatibility with old shit
<allee> Keybuk: cool. not the first time old shit drives me crazy. thx for this info!
<crispinf> /etc/mtab is something I don't understand, /proc/mounts is much more reliable :-)
<Kamion> AFAIK the only reason /etc/mtab hasn't been replaced with a symlink to /proc/mounts is that /proc/mounts doesn't give you all the information that /etc/mtab gives you about loopback mounts
<Kamion> at least that was the problem last time it was suggested in Debian
<crispinf> sounds to me like minor bug compared to the fact that mtab can sometimes just give you plain wrong info :-)
<Kamion> it's not a huge deal, but it was a regression ... sometimes the bugs you know about are better than shiny new ones ;-)
<crispinf> true :-)
#ubuntu-boot 2006-03-12
<blacking> hello all..
<blacking> please does anyone can help me how install ubuntu under usb drive??
#ubuntu-boot 2007-03-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [+c]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
<Andy0> just me?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-03-08
<rougeleaf> hello?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-03-12
<glphvgacs> hi, following this article _https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization_ I am stuck at sudo unsquashfs mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<glphvgacs> there is no caper!
<glphvgacs> *casper
<clauden> hi booters
#ubuntu-boot 2010-03-14
<gjesvik> Hi
<gjesvik> Is there currently anyone paying attention to what is being typed here?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-03-09
<ahayes> Hello. I have a rather complicated boot question
<ricenut> Does anybody know how to start recovering from Ubuntu 10 CDs? CD boots directly into a try or install screen. I try to log out, found the option to rescue install but have no password for the session. Help, anyone knows a way around to do rescue install from the Ubuntu 10 cd?
<ricenut> Hi guys, do you know how to start boot Ubuntus 10 CD in rescue mode? Any special key?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-03-10
<halpbatman> hey
#ubuntu-boot 2012-03-11
<Afdal> :>
#ubuntu-boot 2015-03-02
<Abi_> Hey,while installing ubuntu ,my system displayed an error "Failed to idle channel1 0xcccc0001"
